# The New Knight Rider Series



## Regor (Feb 17, 2008)

I enjoyed it very much. Doesn't hurt that I'm a Ford guy. And is it wrong that I get a 'semi' every time I heard that engine roar? 

Discuss


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

It kinda makes me vomit thinking about it, if that matters.


----------



## Regor (Feb 17, 2008)

What? A new Knight Rider series? Or that KITT is a Mustang now?


----------



## Chris (Feb 17, 2008)

Your wood, sir. 

I missed the new KR tonight, but I do dig the fuck out of the new KITT. I really like the latest-gen Mustangs. I had one as a rental a couple of summers ago, and even in the bone-stock base model stripper, it was a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 17, 2008)

Re-makes suck as much as country covers of 80's pop.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 18, 2008)

The car is cool, I'll give you that. They did well with the placement of the swooshy red LED's on the front. 

Too bad they didnt do as good of a job with the writing. Regor, werent you slightly annoyed how KITT kept throwing in little infomercially tidbits like that part about how 53% of US marriages end in divorce? or how when dude dropped a potato chip in the car KITT shows us a glipse of the worlds problems due to littering and pollution? 

KITT was dealing out some punishment for sure. It was pretty hurtful to watch.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2008)

KITT as a Mustang?


Fucking ricockulous. Like that blasphemy with Bumblebee as a Camaro. What the fuck, people. 


I didn't watch that show in any case.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Feb 18, 2008)

It was a 2 hour straight to TV movie with no Hoff, not a series.


----------



## thedownside (Feb 18, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> It was a 2 hour straight to TV movie with no Hoff, not a series.



it was a 2 hour series pilot movie.... hoff will be in a couple of eps in the future.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn, meant to watch this and completely forgot it was on


----------



## Kevan (Feb 18, 2008)

Next thing ya know Herbie The Love Bug will be a Veyron.

Nothing against the Mustang, but KITT should not be one.



NOTE: I did NOT watch the show.


----------



## Groff (Feb 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> KITT as a Mustang?
> 
> 
> Fucking ricockulous. Like that blasphemy with Bumblebee as a Camaro. What the fuck, people.
> ...



They had to use a mustang because all the Trans-am's are sitting in front of stoners houses on blocks being worked on constantly.  At least that's how it is here.

I thought KITT as a mustang was bad ass, Using a Trans-am would be nice, but seeing as they don't actually make them anymore...



thedownside said:


> it was a 2 hour series pilot movie.... hoff will be in a couple of eps in the future.



If he's sober enough.


----------



## noodles (Feb 18, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Next thing ya know Herbie The Love Bug will be a Veyron.







> Nothing against the Mustang, but KITT should not be one.







> NOTE: I did NOT watch the show.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 18, 2008)

They should have made KITT a Prius. Now that would have been awesome.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Regor (Feb 18, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> It was a 2 hour straight to TV movie with no Hoff, not a series.



CLEARLY you did NOT watch the show!

Because The Hoff was in the show, at the very end at the mom's funeral.


Thanks for playing!!


----------



## nordhauser06 (Feb 18, 2008)

Regor said:


> CLEARLY you did NOT watch the show!
> 
> Because The Hoff was in the show, at the very end at the mom's funeral.
> 
> ...



Definitely did not. thought jamming was a better choice -- especially since american gladiators was a suckfest.


----------



## Regor (Feb 18, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> Definitely did not. thought jamming was a better choice -- especially since american gladiators was a suckfest.



If you didn't watch the show... then can you please explain to me the rationale behind making an asinine comment like "The Hoff wasn't in the show" when he was? Why would you even say that if you didn't know he was or wasn't in the show?

BTW, the 2 hour straight to TV movie was a 'pilot' to see if they can make it into a regular series now, FYI.


----------



## Regor (Feb 18, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Too bad they didnt do as good of a job with the writing. Regor, werent you slightly annoyed how KITT kept throwing in little infomercially tidbits like that part about how 53% of US marriages end in divorce? or how when dude dropped a potato chip in the car KITT shows us a glipse of the worlds problems due to littering and pollution?



No, I thought it was funny as hell when he totally pwned the dude about dropping the chip on the floor. He's a fucking car! If you were a car, would you want people dropping shit on you? Didn't think so. Neither does KITT. So I thought it was fucking funny. I also thought it was damn hillarious when KITT showed pics of people wearing rainbow tye-dyed shirts when he asked if Michael was gay.  Didn't think that was politically incorrect at all. Thought it was funny.

Do you guys not know how to enjoy a show without nit-picking and over-analyzing things?? No, it didn't annoy me, because I didn't pay attention to it. I was too busy watching how kick ass that fucking Mustang is. Remember, I'm from the Hot-Rod captial of the world. Cars like that get my goat.

And the chick is pretty hot too


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 19, 2008)

No, my thing wasn&#8217;t about political corrected ness at all. I just thought that little moments like those aforementioned were .....contrived. The same when Hoff was on. The show was trying to direct me to think it was cool that he was on therefore supporting the new series with his blessing...but I turned it off.

I'm not saying "your dumb" for watching it...just asking what you thought about x parts. Hopefully it will get better as they go along. First episodes are usually pretty lack-luster.

I've been following "Terminator -The Sarah Connor Chronicles" if you want some "ammo" on me...anyone I know thinks I'm retarded.

...and the girl...yep.


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 20, 2008)

Was looking forward to it, but thought it was pretty terrible really...KITT looked badass but apart from that it failed IMO. 

I really want an "Airwolf" remake, but only if it's done right.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2008)

So did anyone catch the series premiere? It was halfway decent, but this girl stripping down to her undies made the episode Full. Of. Win.







IF they promise to do that every week, I'll be watching. 

Actually, if they could just do an hour episode of her driving KITT while wearing a bikini and beating up the bad guys, I'd be content. Who cares about the dude?


----------

